# Vr6 wire tuck



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a shaved and extended harness for my mk3 vr6. The one end that goes to the circular plug was cut/depinned. Anybody have knowledge on pin numbers? Also what colored plugs go into the back of the fuse block? And threads on this? I searched and came up with nothing of use... thanks in advance


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

think you may need a bentley. usually you do this before hand. get up some pics of what you are working with.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah I know. Ill get some pics up soon. Thanks


----------

